# strip my flywheel bolts



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

i was taking my flywheel wheel off...i got all but 2 off..reason is that they got stripped...how do i get those 2 stripped bolts off???thanks for all the help...


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

Sounds like you rounded off the heads of the bolts. If so, then maybe an extractor set is what you might be looking for.

But, if the threads are stripped and the bolts are not coming out of the flywheel, then you will have to be a bit more resourcefull. Vice-Grips might work. As you turn the bolt, pull on it as well. This might get you to the point that a few threads might grab.


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

my86z said:


> Sounds like you rounded off the heads of the bolts. If so, then maybe an extractor set is what you might be looking for.
> 
> But, if the threads are stripped and the bolts are not coming out of the flywheel, then you will have to be a bit more resourcefull. Vice-Grips might work. As you turn the bolt, pull on it as well. This might get you to the point that a few threads might grab.



the threads are fine its the bolt that is rounded off around the edges...what so i do???


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

what tool will i need???


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

A screw/bolt extractor set. There are two types. The first type requires you to drill a hole into the screw/bolt, tap the extractor into the hole, then you can twist it out. The second type actually grips the outside of the bolt head and doesn't require a hole to be drilled. I think I purchased this type of extractor kit from Sears. But any tool supplier should have them. Check out MAC, Snap-On, or Craftsman for this style of extractor kit. The first kit could possibly be purchased anywhere, since they're soo widely used.


Wink
86 NA


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

I like the ******* method myself-- a pair of vice grips, a breaker bar, and a beer.

Attach the vice grips as tight as you can to the bolt. Slide the breaker bar over the grips, add pressure, and drink the beer either when you bust your knuckles or the bolt comes loose.

(usually the former with me!)
-------------------
The extractor set should work well-- make sure you use penetrating oil the night before.


----------

